# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 telematico o cartaceo

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Sono ormai diversi anni che è in vigore l'obbligo di pagare gli F24 per via telematica, ma sicuramente vi sarà capitato di trovare qualcuno, in possesso di partita iva, che abbia invece continuato a pagare, anche per una sola volta, l'F24 in banca o alla posta. 
Vi chiedo: vi risulta che siano ad oggi state irrogate alcune sanzioni per questa infrazione? 
Io non ho alcuna notizia.

----------


## marco.M

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> Sono ormai diversi anni che è in vigore l'obbligo di pagare gli F24 per via telematica, ma sicuramente vi sarà capitato di trovare qualcuno, in possesso di partita iva, che abbia invece continuato a pagare, anche per una sola volta, l'F24 in banca o alla posta. 
> Vi chiedo: vi risulta che siano ad oggi state irrogate alcune sanzioni per questa infrazione? 
> Io non ho alcuna notizia.

  Ho acquisito quest'estate una ditta individuale che ha sempre pagato F24 in modalità cartacea. Quando gli ho comunicato la nuova modalità di pagamento, non credendoci, ha chiamato la cugina funzionaria dell'Ade che ha confermato tutto.
Fino ad ora, comunque, non è arrivato nulla. 
Un saluto

----------


## Lemansky

mai arrivato nulla...

----------


## shailendra

> mai arrivato nulla...

  Confermo, anche io ho un cliente che, non volendo pagare la mostruosa cifra di 10 uro che chiedo per un F24, si è sempre arrangiato da solo. Io ero convinto che lo facesse con l'home banking, invece adesso scopro che le portava a mano in banca (ma perchè le banche li continuano ad accettare?). Mai arrivate multe.

----------


## Lemansky

forse perchè fino a poco fa, lo Stato riconosceva un importo a chi trasmetteva gli f24 telematicamente ?!? 
era così la storia vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Confermo, anche io ho un cliente che, non volendo pagare la mostruosa cifra di 10 uro che chiedo per un F24, si è sempre arrangiato da solo. Io ero convinto che lo facesse con l'home banking, invece adesso scopro che le portava a mano in banca ......

  Il classico caso del cliente che "ci penso io": e agisce senza cognizione di causa ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> forse perchè fino a poco fa, lo Stato riconosceva un importo a chi trasmetteva gli f24 telematicamente ?!? 
> era così la storia vero?

  Verissimo. Credo che lo riconosca anche oggi: le banche non farebbero un lavoro a vuoto, altrimenti. E che sono commercialisti ?  :Wink:

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> Sono ormai diversi anni che è in vigore l'obbligo di pagare gli F24 per via telematica, ma sicuramente vi sarà capitato di trovare qualcuno, in possesso di partita iva, che abbia invece continuato a pagare, anche per una sola volta, l'F24 in banca o alla posta. 
> Vi chiedo: vi risulta che siano ad oggi state irrogate alcune sanzioni per questa infrazione? 
> Io non ho alcuna notizia.

  Mi chiedo, ma se le banche o poste accettano solo gli f24 PF e non società, qualcuno li avrà autorizzati a fare anche questo servizio ripeto solo per le PF. 
Non vedo il motivo per cui dovrebbero sanzionare.

----------


## LANNA

Fino ad ora neanche io ho visto sanzioni per F24 pagati in banca.
Comunque dal 2012 agli intermediari non sarà più riconosciuto il "compenso" per l'invio degli F24 e dichiarazioni, capirai, che ricchezza perduta.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non vedo il motivo per cui dovrebbero sanzionare.

  Semplicemente perchè non esiste obbligo che non abbia sanzione.

----------


## pikkio

visti tanti F24 cartecei... mai vista 1 sanzione.

----------


## Niccolò

Tecnicamente non ho mai capito una cosa: chi riceve il pagamento, come riesce a capire se l'invio è stato inoltrato dall'home banking dell'utente o da quello della banca?

----------


## dott.mamo

Mi è capitato un caso del genere ma non capisco se e quale sanzione possa venire potenzialmente applicata...
E concordo con Niccolò: chi incassa come fa a vedere da dove è stato inviato? Non si ferma al fatto che effettivamente l'incasso c'è stato? 
Confermate che non sono mai arrivate sanzioni?

----------


## Bomber

A miei clienti -che in taluni casi non hanno operato telematicamente- mai arrivate...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il flusso informatico ha codici diversi a seconda del tipo di invio: Entratel, Fisconline, banca, ecc. Quindi sono in grado di stabilire la modalità di trasmissione.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> A miei clienti -che in taluni casi non hanno operato telematicamente- mai arrivate...

  Ho anche io clienti che regolarmente non operano tramite flussi telematici e finora non è mai successo niente. Non mi stupirei se però un giorno qualcuno si svegliasse, visto che sono alla ricerca di soldi facili e qui le informazioni sono già in possesso dell'amministrazione finanziaria. La recente esperienza ha visto cose simili accadere con una certa frequenza. Pertanto continuo a dissuadere i clienti dall'operare in questo modo, poi facciano come meglio credono. Al limite quando succederà potrò sempre dire "te l'avevo detto io", la frase tipica delle moglie e fidanzate

----------


## dott.mamo

Ma la sanzione quale sarebbe?

----------


## sandra133

> Ma la sanzione quale sarebbe?

  un anno fa avevo chiamato il call center appositamente per chiedere quale sanzione avremmo dovuto aspettarci per un f24 cartaceo anziché telematico. La risposta è stata che (fino a quel momento) non erano state stabilite sanzioni.

----------


## acqafresca68

Intervengo perchè anche io ho un cliente con partita iva che ha pagato sempre cartaceo ma mai avuto contestazioni dall'ADE. Vedremo......

----------


## Dukes

Il mese scorso un cliente ha pagato con F24 cartaceo la prima rata di un accertamento con adesione: l'Ade ha accettato il versamento.

----------


## paulo

Ma in pratica cosa cambia per l'ADE se i pagamenti vengono effettuati per via telematica direttamente dall'utente oppure tramite banca o intermediario?

----------


## acqafresca68

Da quel che mi ricordo, in questi casi è possibile. Come lo è in tutti gli altri casi di F24 predeterminati. Vedi Inps, rettifiche da 36 bis e ter.

----------


## acqafresca68

> Ma in pratica cosa cambia per l'ADE se i pagamenti vengono effettuati per via telematica direttamente dall'utente oppure tramite banca o intermediario?

  Cosa cambia non si è capito. Un funzionario dell' AdE, la settimana scorsa in sede di presentazione del Civis, mi ha risposto a specifica domanda che per loro i versamenti sono comunque abbinati in automatico alle dichiarazioni e l'archivio è lo stesso anche per i versamenti cartacei...... Quindi in pratica non se ne vede l'utilità!

----------


## giovanni.tufano

processi snelli... come paga paga.. l'importante e che abbia pagato.. comunque ad oggi mia arrivate sanzioni

----------


## device

> Ma la sanzione quale sarebbe?

  La sanzione *esiste* ed è stabilita dallart. 19, c. 4, D.Lgs. 9 luglio 1997, n. 241, secondo il quale: _per lomessa presentazione del modello di versamento contenente i dati relativi alla eseguita compensazione, si applica la sanzione di lire 300.000, ridotta a lire 100.000 se il ritardo non è superiore a cinque giorni lavorativi_. 
Vedere qui: Assistenza On Line - SOGEI

----------


## Niccolò

> ..omessa presentazione..

  Se la banca lo addebita, non c'è omissione.

----------


## Pincopallino

Chissà se alle banche riconoscono ancora compensi per la presentazione degli f24...

----------


## lifestyle

mi risulta che alcune banche hanno avuto disposizioni di accettare tutti i tipi di F24 cartacei fino alla fine dell'anno
anche x questo io ho come l'impressione che queste limitazioni introdotte il 1° ottobre e di cui non si capisce l'utilità (se non quella di complicare la vita a chi paga regolarmente) verranno abolite presto

----------


## Studio Grenga

io più che altro credo che abbiano lanciato l'amo per vedere come si comportano i cittadini (quelli che pagano logicamente) per poi continuare con l'intensificazione dell'utilizzo della rete come mezzo di comunicazione obbligatoria di tutto.
La cosa che mi crea molti dubbi è che la struttura tecnologica della rete internet in molte zone del paese è di poco migliore di quella lasciata da G. Marconi. 
condivido inoltre il dubbio sui compensi alle banche.

----------


## Silente01010101

Buongiorno, spero che qualcuno possa rispondermi a breve, volevo sapere se a distanza di tempo si sono concretizzate delle sanzioni x f24 cartacei effettuate da titolari di partita iva. O meglio io intendo nel caso che l ente Inps, abbia inviato avviso bonario con allegato f24, eche sia stato pagato tramite cartaceo.Quello è sempre possibile on via cartacea giusto? Senza limiti di importo. Qualcuno sa dirmi altro?

----------


## dott.mamo

Mai viste sanzioni.

----------


## Silente01010101

Ho letto giusto ieri che sono stati, si,dettati degli obblighi x la presentazione telematica.. ma non esiste alcun regime sanzionatorio....... se cosi fosse possiamo stare tranquilli esatto?

----------


## dott.mamo

Alla fine pagato è pagato, anzi, incassato è incassato per cui dubito ci possa essere un interesse a procedere per queste cose...!

----------


## Silente01010101

Grazie per la pronta risposta..

----------


## Pincopallino

> Alla fine pagato è pagato, anzi, incassato è incassato per cui dubito ci possa essere un interesse a procedere per queste cose...!

  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...4-ricorso.html   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CATIA71

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...4-ricorso.html

  Questo caso però è un po' diverso dal generico caso ho pagato in banca un f24 anziché con le modalità telematiche. Perché c'è la compensazione del credito iva.
Io ho proprio saputo oggi che un professionista che vuole pagarsi da solo la ritenuta di acconto, l'ultimo pagamento si è sbagliato e l'ha pagato in banca anziché tramite homebanking, il problema che la mia è una società e doveva farlo tramite homebanking e la banca gliel'ha pure preso.

----------


## 840ypsilon

Salve a tutti! sono capitato casualemte in questa discussione e leggo che i titolari di partita iva devono pagare gli f24 obbligatoriamente per via telematica, io fin ora ho sempre pagato in posta (contributi inps, diritto camerale, e prima rata irpef), mi chiedevo se sia sbagliato continuare così e mi debba ravvedere o si può continuare a farlo (che sarebbe più comodo)...gli f24 dei contributi tralaltro mi sono stati caricati sul portale inps...e in posta (dove sanno che sono titolare di partita iva) non mi hanno mai detto nulla al riguardo...

----------


## Utonto28

Se non ho capito male, se fai delle compensazioni non puoi usare l'home banking "normale". 
Nel dubbio io faccio fare tutto sul sito del AdE.

----------


## 840ypsilon

Non faccio compensazioni, e ho sempre pagato allo sportello della posta...

----------

